# startx bringt schwarzen Bildschirm

## guije

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe eineToshiba L650 mit ATI-Mobility GK.

Ich habe emerge xorg-server und emerge kde-meta durchgeführt.

Die ATI Treiber habe ich nach Anleitung eingebunden.Mache ich jetzt ein startx gibts ein flackern, der Bildschirm scheint ganz auszugehen und kommt dann wieder, aber bleibt schwarz.

Mit xterm im System kommen nach dem startx 2 Terminal-Fenster, was ja eigentlich bedeutet das der x-server läuft.

Arsch und Rücken schmerzen, so lange sitze ich jetzt schon davor und versuche einen Desktop zu bekommen.

----------

## Gladdle

Was sagt die /var/log/etc/Xorg.0.log? Bekommen wir mal den Output von lspci? Und die make.conf?  :Wink: 

Welchen ATI treiber hast Du installiert, den xorg-video-ati oder den von ATI selbst?

----------

## guije

wie bekomme ich diese ouputs hier her? Bin ja noch nicht in einer Desktop Umgebung!

Ich weiß das es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, die ich auch mal genutzt habe, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie.

Die lspci abschreiben ist sehr langweilig.

```

lsmod

Module                       Used by

ati_agp                            0

fglrx                                0

intel_agp                          0

agpgart                           3   ati_agp,fglrx,intel_agp
```

```
make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

```
lspci | grep VGA

VGA compatible controller : ATI Technilogies Inc Device 68e0
```

----------

## Gladdle

Per USB Stick? Mit lspci wollte ich auch nur die genaue Bezeichnung Deiner Grafikkarte.

Doofe Frage, aber hast Du X auch schon per /etc/init.d/xdm start gestartet? Wenn ja hast Du DISPLAYMANAGER="kde" in der Datei /etc/conf.d/xdm stehen?

Wenn Du X per startx startest kommt ein Konsolenoutput mit einem Fehler?

----------

## guije

so, läuft nach deiner Anleitung.

Trotzdem haut das mit der GK nicht hin.

Bei einem fglrxinfo kommt ein Segmentation fault.

Dasselbe kommt wenn ich die Desktop Einstellungen über KDE ausführen möchte.

----------

## Gladdle

Was sagt die Ausgabe von eselect opengl list? Wenn der * bei xorg-x11-drivers steht musst Du ihn auf die ATI Treiber umändern: eselect opengl set 2 oder wie auch immer die Nummer des anderen Treibers ist.

----------

## guije

```
ingo@guije ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Wie bekomme ich wohl das "intel_agp" wieder weg aus der Module Liste?

```
lsmod 

Module                       Used by 

ati_agp                            0 

fglrx                                0 

intel_agp                          0 

agpgart                           3   ati_agp,fglrx,intel_agp
```

----------

